# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  AJO MORADO  POTENCIAL PRODUCTO DE EXPORTACIÓN HACIA EUROPA

## Ararat

De entre todas las variedades de ajos los mas requeridos por los países consumidores de ajos sobre todo los países mediterráneos es el ajo morado que es una especie muy aromática y de intenso sabor.  Diferencias entre al ajo español y el ajo chinoTemas similares: Artículo: Elevado costo de flete afecta exportación hacia Brasil Artículo: Arándano: Producto de exportación con mayor prospección de crecimiento Artículo: OCEX de Róterdam dará más impulso de envíos agrarios hacia Europa Artículo: Chinecas impulsará productividad de agroexportación hacia EE. UU., Europa y Asia Artículo: México: Crece exportación de limón hacia EE.UU.

----------

